
Artificial Intelligence Mastered Go, but One Game Still Gives AI Trouble: Poker - xianshou
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/crux/2016/01/27/artificial-intelligence-go-game/
======
Scarblac
[https://xkcd.com/1002/](https://xkcd.com/1002/) rates Poker as easier than
Go.

And Calvinball as impossible.

